# My son got his PB



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

We made it to the Ohio River the other night for some catfishing my boy which is 10 yrs old hooked up 1st he got it in all by himself a 20# flathead so he wanted to move think he liked to boat ride lol but we moved AND I HOOKED INTO A BIG GAR then a few minutes later my buddy hooked up to a monster 48'' long probably 50# didn't have a scale but im sure it weighed more compared to some of the other big ones weve caught . Wanted to fish longer but a storm blew in so we loaded up


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Congratulations to your son! A memory you both will never forget.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

way to go


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

THOSE MEMORIES WILL LAST A LONG LONG TIME....CONGRATS!!!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

He's made me pretty happy so far he got his 1st buck last yr and hoping for another this yr. I think he is gonna turn into a great sportsman even tho I cant get around good anymore but gonna do my best to keep him going . Im 61 disabled with a bad back but Ill keep him interested the best I can . He is a foster child that we've had since he was born which was on my birthday and we share our name mine is Keith and his Bryson Keith but I love him as my own and do my best to raise him in the outdoor world .He is just a little turd for his age you would think he was about 6 for his size but he's 10


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

He's made me pretty happy so far he got his 1st buck last yr and hoping for another this yr. I think he is gonna turn into a great sportsman even tho I cant get around good anymore but gonna do my best to keep him going . Im 61 disabled with a bad back but Ill keep him interested the best I can . He is a foster child that we've had since he was born which was on my birthday and we share our name mine is Keith and his Bryson Keith but I love him as my own and do my best to raise him in the outdoor world .He is just a little turd for his age you would think he was about 6 for his size but he's 10
View attachment 322315
View attachment 322315
View attachment 322317


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Love everything about this. Congratulations to your boy and kudos to you for fostering and raisin him up right.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you his parents were dope heads my wife was babysitting him a few times then his mom forgot him and we had him a yr so we filed for custody and we got full custody of him with no visitation rights from his so called parents ' I also have a 21 yr old foste rdaughter that I got when she was 5 months old love them both as my own since I don't have no kids of my own


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

God bless YOU Slimdaddy for all you do for these kids!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

BaddFish said:


> God bless YOU Slimdaddy for all you do for these kids!


Thank you Just wish I was younger when we got Bry I could've done more with him .Even tho Im disabled Im not helpless but I do endure a lot of pain when Im on my feet be we make it to the river and the woods just cant walk far .He will have to learn to rabbit and bird hunt on his own someday cause I cant do that anymore


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Thank you Just wish I was younger when we got Bry I could've done more with him .Even tho Im disabled Im not helpless but I do endure a lot of pain when Im on my feet be we make it to the river and the woods just cant walk far .He will have to learn to rabbit and bird hunt on his own someday cause I cant do that anymore


Good stuff man!!!! Sounds like your trying your best! Your a great man! 
I'm sure theres some guys here on ogf that could help out with the rabbit hunting and stuff!


----------

